# 207 RC Red & Black ...



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys ,

This is my 2009 207 RC Flame Red .

I did some exterior detail. I hope you like it 

Products used are as follows ;

Meguiar's NXT Generation Car Wash

AG SRP with hand

Collinite 915 with hand

Meguiar's UQD ...

I have some pictures ;
This pictures taken before black details ;


































































This pictures taken after black details


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Beautiful

Love red and black


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks very smart, I really think the tints set the car off really nice. Lovely deep gloss finish.

Luke


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

love that!! 

i'd be tempted to do the grill black aswell to match.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

The pug badges would look good in black


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Love red and black


Thank you ..


PLuKE said:


> Looks very smart, I really think the tints set the car off really nice. Lovely deep gloss finish.
> 
> Luke


Thank you .. Ozgur 


the_prophet said:


> love that!!
> 
> i'd be tempted to do the grill black aswell to match.


Thank you .. I'm going to do paint grill to black


Sportspack Mark said:


> The pug badges would look good in black


Thank you ..


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

One shiny car!

Nice wheels


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

top job m8. 

you know this pug 2O7 is my favorite


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

very very very nice


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a great looking car :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

wow! that looks awesome 

you must be careful not to end up trying to look like 2010 Clio and 2010 Meganes if you are planning to paint that grill black...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice color and car :thumb:


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Fujitsum said:


> One shiny car!
> 
> Nice wheels


Thank you very much..:thumb:


hakanerdogan said:


> top job m8.
> 
> you know this pug 2O7 is my favorite


Thank you.My favorite too :argie:


griffy08 said:


> very very very nice


Thank you very very very much :wave:


Trist said:


> Thats a great looking car :thumb:


Thank you..


L.J. said:


> wow! that looks awesome
> 
> you must be careful not to end up trying to look like 2010 Clio and 2010 Meganes if you are planning to paint that grill black...


Thank you..


[email protected] said:


> Nice color and car :thumb:


Thank you İrfan Hodja


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Love it :thumb:

Cant make up my mind what I like the best. The befores or afters


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Lovely looking car there, love the black and red combination.

Clarke


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Love it :thumb:
> 
> Cant make up my mind what I like the best. The befores or afters


Thank you..


ClarkeG said:


> Lovely looking car there, love the black and red combination.
> 
> Clarke


Thank you..:devil:


----------



## InSPiRE (Jun 5, 2007)

Great car 
Looks very nice


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good looking car ! :thumb:


----------



## mustisahin (Feb 11, 2009)

nice work, also congratulations for doing such kind of deal with only hand, most safety method i think,


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Love it :argie:

(before also looked great, tires nice and black).

If you want to take black to more extreme (as mention by others)...










(takes a second to load completely)


----------



## mustisahin (Feb 11, 2009)

jeroens said:


> Love it :argie:
> 
> (before also looked great, tires nice and black).
> 
> ...


thanks jeroens,

can you make it for also headlights' frame?


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job, really like your colour! Very shiny.

What's that stone on the end of your 1st post?


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

good job


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great! Defo black grilles


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice!!

The black wheels look good against the red :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

looks great! i would definitely do "jeroens'" black front end conversion imo. defo the nicest 207 i have ever seen


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

remonrace said:


> Nice job, really like your colour! Very shiny.
> 
> What's that stone on the end of your 1st post?


When someone show people something he/she likes very much, (our child, our car, or our smt. precious etc...) too many eyes (like you, me, all the members ) will see it, and after that, when something bad happens some believes that the reason is eyes which was looking admiringly... :lol:

It's believed that this stone avoids these kinds of situations.(If you noticed, stone looks like an eye.)

Of course we do not believe it through, but it's an old tradition. Our old parents advices us  and it's funny 

I'm sorry for my bad English.  I hope I could tell the thing I wanted to explain.


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

jeroens said:


> Love it :argie:
> 
> (before also looked great, tires nice and black).
> 
> ...


jeroens , thank you very muck. That's awesome.. :thumb::thumb:

my mail is [email protected]. please tell me how did you my car gif..:speechles:speechles

see ya..


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

InSPiRE said:


> Great car
> Looks very nice


Thank you :thumb:



Yoghurtman said:


> Good looking car ! :thumb:


Thx :buffer::buffer:



mustisahin said:


> nice work, also congratulations for doing such kind of deal with only hand, best safety method i think,


Yeah hands are safety i think... Thank you..



remonrace said:


> Nice job, really like your colour! Very shiny.
> 
> What's that stone on the end of your 1st post?


Thank you..



No_Fear said:


> good job


thank you..:thumb::thumb:



W_VRS said:


> Looks great! Defo black grilles


Thank you very much..:wave::wave:



MatrixGuy said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> The black wheels look good against the red :thumb:


Yeap ...I love black wheels..It's good to keep clean :lol::lol::lol:



L.J. said:


> looks great! i would definitely do "jeroens'" black front end conversion imo. defo the nicest 207 i have ever seen


I hope so..Thank you..



hakanerdogan said:


> When someone show people something he/she likes very much, (our child, our car, or our smt. precious etc...) too many eyes (like you, me, all the members ) will see it, and after that, when something bad happens some believes that the reason is eyes which was looking admiringly... :lol:
> 
> It's believed that this stone avoids these kinds of situations.(If you noticed, stone looks like an eye.)
> 
> ...


Special thanks to Hakan.. Nazar degmesin...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Antalyalogy said:


> jeroens , thank you very muck. That's awesome.. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> my mail is [email protected]. please tell me how did you my car gif..:speechles:speechles
> 
> see ya..


Quick job in Photoshop. Did not save it so doing headlights additionally would mean doing it over....

Not to sure what you are looking for on the lights as well, making the reflectors black would not be a good thing I guess....


----------

